# Squash, Asparagas



## harleyeg05 (Nov 28, 2014)

I am going to grill these. Any suggestions or links for recipes??

I think that I am going to try this??

http://www.foodnetwork.com/videos/pit-stop-spaghetti-squash-0161569.html


----------



## themule69 (Nov 28, 2014)

Need more info. What kind of squash?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## harleyeg05 (Dec 1, 2014)

@ TheMule69...

I smoked Spaghetti Squash. I got the recipe from The Food Network and it turned out great. I will add pics soon. My wife used her phone because I couldn't find mine, so I just have to transfer them to mine.


----------

